# Spike - Our new rehome



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to Hedgehog Grove, Spike.

Spike came to us over the weekend from a very lovely and caring lady who could no longer look after him. He was very much loved and adored.

Spike is a little over 3 years old, so getting on in age and he sure does look it. He has a cute to boot fat stubby upturned nose and cute little hedgehog crinkles.

Great personality when he wakes up, but a little grumpy old man until he is ready for some cuddles, which is usually 3-5mins after taking him out.

He is an Algerian Chocolate I believe and such a doll once you get to know him.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww... I just want to scoop him up and cuddle him ^_^ He looks like a sweetie too...


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

awhh his little nose is so cute


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kudos to you for taking in an older hog.  
He is very pretty and has such a dark mask to be 3 years old.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

He is a special little guy for sure. 

I agree Larry, his mask is still so prominent even at 3 years old.

He moves around a lot slower than our other ones and his fur is coarse and wiry but I already love him. Such a sweet cuddler.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just love seeing them cuddled up. He is a very handsome hedgie and I love his mask  That was so great that you took him in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He couldn't be anywhere better. He sure is a cutie. And no doubt he'll be very, very happy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what a sweetheart!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is looking wonderful for being the distinguished age of 3! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats, he's so handsome with his dark and shiny nose!


----------

